# Don't want to do tests!! (general exam and balloon thingy)



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I finally got enough guts to go see a specialist... I was just seeing my regular doctor and she basically just told me that's how I was.Anyway, I called this Mayo Clinic number (I work there anyway) to volunteer for this wonderful constipation drug study. The drug was supposed to speed up motility. I called and they said I didn't qualify because I'm on Wellbutrin. But the lady I talked to was really really nice. She asked if I was constipated (well duh) and when I told her I was, she said "oh, you poor thing" and was really simpathetic. She started giving me the shpeal about water and fiber, and I went through all that I've tried. She listened and was very understanding and she told me that since I couldn't be in the study, she would get me an appointment with a GI specialist.So, I met with him... He explained the difference between slow-motility constipation and muscle-related constipation, and how that all works. He said that I could take the drug I had the most success with - Miralax - forever, but it may do some kidney damage over time. So he wants to examine me and check my muscles... (have me "squeeze" around his finger) and later on do this thing where I have to "expel" a balloon and they'll see how well I can do it.Now, I am a very embarassed, shy, mortified person when it comes to my IBS. I didn't want to tell anyone for years. And now he wants me to do all this embarassing stuff... it's scary to me. It makes me want to cry. Doctors have made me feel like this is my fault. Like I was supposed to just "take care of it", and to an extent, I kinda can. Now I'm thinking I might be better off living with the pain, gas, and bloating, and everything, than to do these tests. Besides, he said if the balloon thing was inconclusive he wanted to do a colonoscopy and I would be terrified and embarassed to do that.So... if anyone has had this done, I would like some details and some reassurance and some input on what all these things are really like. I fear losing control of my body, my bowels included, and so the idea of an enema prep or a golytly prep is sooo scary to me.HELP!-AMyp.s. my "exam" appointment is on Tuesday, May 28.


----------



## GraceFromSoCal (Feb 1, 2002)

Hi Amy,I haven't been hanging around here much lately (I've been on Librax and it's worked wonders on my IBS-D), so I just read your post now. I don't know why no one replied, except that this section (Diagnostic Tests) doesn't get as much traffic as some others dther than colonoscopy, I haven't had the tests you're referring to, so I can't comment on them...I just wanted to reassure you that, yes, IBS is an embarrassing disease to deal with, but keep in mind that the doctors/nurses/technicians/etc. who perform the tests do this EVERY day! They've seen thousands of bottoms (and all other body parts) and to them it's literally just another day at the office.Please post a followup and let us know how your appointment(s) went.Grace


----------

